# Mice?



## filix (Jan 3, 2015)

Do you people ever have any problems with mice making a nest in your tractor. I haven't yet. But when I use the tractor to move some snow this winter, the engine block will be warm when I put it back in the barn. I'm afraid the little buggers will chew on my wires. How could I prevent this from happening? Thanks. Filix.


----------



## jeremy1 (Dec 15, 2010)

get a cat or snake


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Hello filix,

Welcome to the tractor forum.

I keep rat/mice cubes in my barn full time, so they don't chew holes in the feed bags (or chew up my wiring, etc.). Put the cubes in places where dogs/cats/pets cannot access them.


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Had heater block plug into thermostat,if temp went 10F or lower block heater would come on,days after days not useing tractor little bugger built hotel on engine block  that setup no longer used,but I do spray the engine block w/WD40 when cool.


----------



## jeremy1 (Dec 15, 2010)

Thomas said:


> Had heater block plug into thermostat,if temp went 10F or lower block heater would come on,days after days not useing tractor little bugger built hotel on engine block  that setup no longer used,but I do spray the engine block w/WD40 when cool.


wonder if mice have to check in their hotel:lmao:


----------



## filix (Jan 3, 2015)

I do use the cubes. I hope that keeps them away. I think chipmunks " not religious potato chip eater's"  Get in there too. Thanks. Filix.


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Welcome to the forum!


With my 4 cats,..........no problem!


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

I remove my side panels and pop open the hood (for easy visibility) and just keep a close eye on things and haven't had a problem with mice or any other critters in almost 12 years now.......... Knocking on...........


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

"wonder if mice have to check in their hotel"
outta here


----------



## n194060 (Sep 5, 2015)

Yup. I had the little rodents plug up my air intake and overheat. No damage but I place poison in my shop in containers only accessible to the little nuggets at entrances and along walls. Been a couple of years and no problem since.


----------



## ben70b (Aug 29, 2012)

It's a never ending battle with livestock living in the country however you can keep em under control if you constantly keep traps baited and bate chunks out where you can. You just can't give up or you can have a problem quickly


----------

